# What's your favorite video games?



## KazukiFerret (Oct 8, 2007)

Just as the title says. Mine are as follows

1: Resident Evil Director's Cut (PS1)
2:Okami (PS2)
3:Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistance (PS2)
4:Hitman: Blood money (PS2)
5: Resident Evil 4 (Game Cube)
6: Medal of Honor Airbourn (XBOX 360)
7: Devil May Cry (PS2)
8: ARMA (PC)
9: The Sims 2 (PC)
10: Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 (PS2)

What are your's?


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 8, 2007)

My list would be way, way too long.

To name a few:
Silent Hill series
Super Smash Series
Zelda
Mario
Metroid
Sly Cooper series
Ratchet series
Guitar Hero games

just to start off the massive list


----------



## umdie80weiss (Oct 9, 2007)

Wouldn't that be in the games section?


----------



## KazukiFerret (Oct 10, 2007)

umdie80weiss said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be in the games section?



video games are also entertainment. I didn't mislable this thread, I just could have labled it better. And gotten the grammar right in the title...


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 10, 2007)

My games would have to be
1 zelda series with WW at the top
2 metroid
3 tales of symphonia (my absolute fav for story cant wait till the final OVA comes out)
4 without sounding conformist, Halo is on my top for the multi player
5 there are plenty more but ill stop there those are my favs


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 11, 2007)

[size=medium]
1. System Shock1/2
2. Quake (The original)
3. DooM
4. EverQuest
5. Unreal Tournament (The original)
6. Diablo (Original)
7. Fallout (Original)
8. Rise of the Triad (Because it was my first computer FPS I got to play.)
9. Command & Conquer (Original for DOS)
10. Zelda Orcarina of Time

[/size]


----------



## lovennight (Oct 11, 2007)

okami
DDR
halo
king of fighters 
DOA (dead or alive)


----------



## lance.f (Oct 17, 2007)

1) Metal storm NES
2) megaman 6 nes 
3) Final fantasy 6 snes
4) Metroid prime GC
5) zelda four swords GBA
6) megaman X4 ps1
7) Snakes revenge NES
8) Halo 1 xbox
9) Elite beat agents DS
10) brain age 2


----------



## Paskiewicz (Oct 18, 2007)

I have too many games to say, 90 games.


----------



## Roshin (Oct 18, 2007)

Portal.

Yeah, short list.  Short notice, so sue me.  Also, I'm not much of a gamer.  I probably wouldn't have played Portal at all if Rhainor hadn't been waxing eloquent about it to me over AIM.  I'm usually more of a Zuma girl.


----------



## Kobaruto (Oct 18, 2007)

TETRIS PWNZ ALL


----------



## Roshin (Oct 18, 2007)

Kobaruto said:
			
		

> TETRIS PWNZ ALL



OMG how did I forget about Tetris?  Yes!  Tetris is win!


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Oct 19, 2007)

Forgotten Hope
TE 4: Oblivion
Simcity 4
Locomotion
RTC II


----------



## Meliz (Nov 15, 2007)

too much to name

mostly snes rpgs

chrono trigger
rudora no hihou
star ocean
tales of symphonia

stuff.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 15, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> My list would be way, way too long.
> 
> To name a few:
> Silent Hill series
> ...



Star Wars: Battlefront II and Renegade Squadron. I also played the Ratchet and Clank PSP game, if that counts. My dog broke the PS2
How?-ask


----------



## Kloudmutt (Nov 15, 2007)

RE 4
RE 3
RE 2
RE 1 
Metal gear 1- 3
lunar 2
god of war
Starcraft
Warcraft 3
Age of empires 2
like a million flash games from the internets
Burnout


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 15, 2007)

1. Final Fantasy IX
2. Final Fantasy: Tactics
3. Resident Evil 2
4. Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops
5. Janne Da Arc
6. Tekken: Dark Resurrection
7. Final Fantasy XII
8. Rockman X1-6 & 8

Not in any particular order.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not much of a gamer, but I love:
Ratchet and Clank series (I'm thinking of getting a PS3 just for R&CFuture )
Jak series
Star Wars Battlefront (both versions)

Like I said, I'm not much into gaming.


----------



## Foggy (Dec 18, 2007)

resisdent evil 4, loved it all the way through. Was happy to see it win game of the year on spike tv. Not much of a gamer but i was hooked.


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 18, 2007)

here's some of a helluva lot of games i have played and loved...

Heart of Darkness
Resident Evil 4
Silent Hill 2
Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess
Dead Rising
The entire Halo series
Call of duty 4
Bioshock
Portal
Final Fantasy X
God of war I and II
Gears of War
Guitar Hero 2 and 3


----------



## Mianame (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's a few I like. I can't say I have an exact list of my all time favorites really.

-Super Mario RPG
-Banjo-Kazooie
-Okami
-Voyage Century Online
-Threads of Fate
-Azure Dreams
-Ico
-Dragon Seeds


----------



## TehLemming (Dec 18, 2007)

too many games to list them all

lately it's either World of Warcraft, or Team Fortress 2
with the ocassional sonic the hedgehog or mario 3 rom thrown in


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 19, 2007)

The ones that really stood out for me were

Halo (series)
Okami
Ratchet & Clank (series)
CoD 4
Shadow of the Colossus
Burnout
Kingdom Hearts (series)
Warcraft 3


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 19, 2007)

Call Of Duty Series
Madden Series
Loved the old Tony Hawk games
Love skate.
GTA: San Andreas
FF VI, VIII, IX (surprisingly I'm not that big a fan of VII)


----------



## zombowshep (Dec 20, 2007)

zelda was a huge one , and grand theft auto all of them pretty much have been hooked


----------

